# Fastest shallow running boat? Haynie, Extreme, or XLR8? SCB's are too expensive



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Thoughts and performance #'s from those who own one of these? I want a boat with more speed. Currently running a Illusion but its a little slow for where I like to fish. If you have one of these below let me know your hole shot, top end/cruising speeds, and how shallow they float. Looking for real numbers not the website advertised...

22 Majek Extreme
25 Majek Extreme
21 XLR8
25 XLR8
Haynie HO 24

Any others im missing? I know the SCB's are fast and shallow but I have a hard time forking over that kind of cash for a bay boat. I would only buy a used boat anyways nothing new.

Thanks


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I know nothing about these boats but there are a couple of used SCB in the classifieds that are priced about what your going to pay for the boats you do have listed


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

The haynie LS is faster than the HO and drafts less... Ohh and I have one for sale! Haha. 


But all joking aside you should check out the LS.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

BaffinPEN said:


> The haynie LS is faster than the HO and drafts less... Ohh and I have one for sale! Haha.
> 
> But all joking aside you should check out the LS.


And I can truly cruise at about 55 and can top out at 73ish.

And it takes some water to get up in but will run pretty skinny. Takes rough water REALLY GOOD.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I've owned a 20XLR8 LS & a 21XLR8 LS both with 250XS's. The 21 drafted a little less then the 20 & got up a littler shallower but the 20 was a lot better ride (two different hull designs). The 20 was faster. Topped out @ 74-75 pretty much all day where the 21 was more like 71-72. I think if I would have had a Turbo prop on either boat I could have had a litter top end but the Turbo prop didn't hit the scene till after I got rid of my last XLR8. Both boats got about the same fuel consumption. 45 - 50mph at @ 4.5mpg


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Speedwise:
22Xtreme/250SHO > 24HO/250XS
22Xtreme/250SHO > 24HO/300XS & 300VRod
22Xtreme/250SHO > 23LS/250XS
22Xtreme/250SHO ? 23LS/300XS probably too close to call. I think Suda could run one down and pass if it wasn't too rough. 
22Xtreme/250SHO > 21LSTran/250XS Xtreme is more stable too. At least mine is anyways. 
I've run down a 21LS/300XS before but the guy driving it looked terrified. I'm sure it would be a lot faster if you got someone behind the wheel that could drive it. 

The Xtreme can't jump up in spit, probably 16-18" with tabs down if I had to guess?? Key is feathering it instead of hammering down and making it squat. Haven't tried getting up in an LS Haynie but the HO takes as much or more water to get up. I'm sure the LS Tran would be a little easier to get up. Just go ride in them all. There's enough of them around to be able to ride in all of them. Give me a call, ill show you how "scary" Xtremes are.....








Aaaaaaaand go... :biggrin:


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey t i will go for a ride on your boat just kidding I saw that you tube video you made lol


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like to see the vid, what's it called?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> I'd like to see the vid, what's it called?


Extream loaded down or something like that I'm not really sure. I saw it when he posted it awhile back


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> I'd like to see the vid, what's it called?


Try this 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=396603


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

You need to add South Shore boats to your list as well. southshoreboats.net

Drifter....Custom 24VDR/300HPDI


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha here's one of it running heavy. Buddy in from of the console is actually 320lbs sitting on a full 85qt Yeti





Here's one of my buddy in a Stingray/300XS combo trying to run me down. Both with two guys and about the same amount of gas. He's got a raised console though. Those Stingrays with bubbles are too quick


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

t-tung said:


> Haha here's one of it running heavy. Buddy in from of the console is actually 320lbs sitting on a full 85qt Yeti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is moving right there. My wife would have a heart attack if our boat went that fast


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been in both the extreme and the stingray tommy posted , both fast and both sweet rigs. I can say tommy can run that extreme...


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha thanks Rob. Ain't scary at all is it?


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

I just needed a reason to buy another Majek thanks for the vids the extreme is sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

t-tung said:


> Haha thanks Rob. Ain't scary at all is it?


Riding with you all day round baffin one gets use to doing 70mph everywhere ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

An Extreme is only scary if the driver doesn't know what he's doing. And I think the fastest v hull would be an extreme or a XLR8 20 or 21 LS. All with 250's. The Haynie LS will beat both in ride and won't be too much slower. Tommy, how fast was the Stingray running in that video? I took a video doing 70 mph at 5k RPM and it looked about that fast. Only difference is I had about 14 more mph at my disposal, risers kill speed for sure.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

James, any vids of the new stingray???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Tough videoing from my phone.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> An Extreme is only scary if the driver doesn't know what he's doing. And I think the fastest v hull would be an extreme or a XLR8 20 or 21 LS. All with 250's. The Haynie LS will beat both in ride and won't be too much slower. Tommy, how fast was the Stingray running in that video? I took a video doing 70 mph at 5k RPM and it looked about that fast. Only difference is I had about 14 more mph at my disposal, risers kill speed for sure.


Yeah probably about 70-72, it was in the summer. I think i was cruising about 60 or so when he ran up on me and i trimmed it out. Your probably running something a little more aggressive than the 24 BIXS he was running too. I figure with a 300 he's be running something bigger but I guess that's what a lot of guys are running on his same setup. If you've seen the 26BIXS I run every day you'd laugh.... It's bad enough that if you bumped into it, you'd probably have to amputate your leg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

With the low gear ratio of the Sportmaster 24 Bravo XS is about right. I am running a 28 Pro ET right now. Waiting anxiously for my Pro Max.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> With the low gear ratio of the Sportmaster 24 Bravo XS is about right. I am running a 28 Pro ET right now. Waiting anxiously for my Pro Max.


Merc Racing sending a 27" & 28" ProMax to play with, till orders start to ship out.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

man i wanna try one..........idk if i can turn one though, if im turning a 22 bravo you think i could spin the 23 promax?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

28ET was too much for me to turn. 28XS was fastest with a light load (78.5). 26XS was best all around with a load, constantly 71-73 (topped out at 76.5 light) last year. This 26 OT4 has been impressive so far. 3/4 tank of gas and fishing equipment ran 74.5 @ 5600. The only thing I don't like about it is you can't trim it out enough and keep the nose up. You just have to trim it in and let it plow. Not really how an Xtreme likes to run but we got 72.5 out of it day 2 with way too much gas (3/4 full) and my partner. Ended up spinning a hub before I figured it out.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My ProET 26" is in Corpus if you want to try it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I wouldn't mind running to see what it would do. I still haven't run this OT4 light yet. I'm supposed to go fish Choke Thursday and Friday so I can show some bass guys from Louisiana what a bay boat can do. I may go run it one evening next week if its still available. I appreciate it.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

t-tung said:


> I wouldn't mind running to see what it would do. I still haven't run this OT4 light yet. I'm supposed to go fish Choke Thursday and Friday so I can show some bass guys from Louisiana what a bay boat can do. I may go run it one evening next week if its still available. I appreciate it.


 hell all you missin is some carpet and you'd fit right in with the bass boats!h:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

mgeistman said:


> hell all you missin is some carpet and you'd fit right in with the bass boats!h:


And sparkles.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

t-tung said:


> And sparkles.


 LOL just messin


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha I don't have enough tackle to be a basshole.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

bhahahahaha


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

out of the boats you listed, the 22 xtreme, or the 21 tran will be the fastest. 

the 25 xtreme and 25 XLR8 are probably at least 10 MPH behind the 22 xtreme rigged with full power on each. 

I have only ran/ridden in HO's with 250's.. can't speak for what they will do with a 300.I have raced my buddy with an HO and 250 merc and edged him out a few times... nothing huge, but just enough to count.  

And I'm sure I will get crucified here... but every HO I've ridden in has felt loose on the pad to me, and that's with a 250. The tran 25' XLR8 is probably one of the most stable riding boats I've been in.. tracks really well in choppy conditions. 

the 25' XLR8 is a mid to upper 50's with a 250, the 25' xtreme is a low 60's boat with a 250, mid to high 60's with a 300. I have a good friend with a 300 Vmax on his 25 tran and he claims to get 68 out of it, but I've only seen 64. 

the shallowest I've ever got my 25' xtreme up in is about 18-20" of water. That's with a fairly hard bottom, and it wasn't easy.


----------



## fishnwithmatt (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got a 2012 24XLr8 with 250ho eveinrude ran 62mph and lol it's for sell


----------



## fishnwithmatt (Aug 6, 2012)

And Kyle 1974 is right it handles great in shallow water and eats the chop up


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Post some pics and a price on your ad in the classifieds and you might get some more action.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanna go fast!


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

*Haynie HO*

HO with everything moved to the back, short front deck and gas tank flipped.

Hole shot: good, gets up in less than 3 seconds and needs about 12-18" to get up. It all depends on how much you like your prop.

Top end with a 250 Pro XS: Still testing props, but I've seen 68. Want to see what the new Pro Max will do.
Top end with a 300 Verado: I know someone who runs one who has one built like mine, 74.

Draft with a 250 Pro XS: about 10", maybe less if on the trolling motor and standing on the bow.
Draft with a 300 Verado: about the same, 11" and same as above.

Cruise with 250 Pro XS: at 4,000 rpms 48 mph and burning 12 gph.
Cruise with a 300 Verado: Not too sure, but I know they sip fuel before that supercharger kicks in.

Love the Pro XS, but I think I'm going to try the Verado next.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

TxDave said:


> HO with everything moved to the back, short front deck and gas tank flipped.
> 
> Hole shot: good, gets up in less than 3 seconds and needs about 12-18" to get up. It all depends on how much you like your prop.
> 
> ...


I just ordered me another and went with the HO and 300xs I'm hoping to be low 70's.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Here's another little video.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Here's another little video.


Lol. Heresy!!!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have a 25 XLR8 and it is everything Matt and Kyle say above. I would not consider it a shallow water boat in any respect. Coming from a Majek Illusion it took a lot of getting used to. However, the boat will drift fairly shallow and takes off near flat. As far as the ride, I am spoiled for life. I swear I drive it with a smile from ear to ear comparing it to my illusion. I just figured I was in 24" plus 95% of the time and I could make adjustments as needed to get the better ride. Best speed I have seen on mine with a 250 zuke is right at 57.

Matt, what prop are you running on your 25?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

nice vid t-tung, whew


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> nice vid t-tung, whew


I agree. Whew that's smoking.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is booking it for sure. 
BTW, Simon Motorsports will reflash the 4.2L Yams to make 325hp - $650.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. I've thought about the ECU flash. Being able to turn a 26 OT4 6000rpms with a full load would be nice. I just don't think I want to give up 4 years of warranty for it. I've talked to a couple of guys that seem to believe that flash doesn't do anything for HP or TQ, he just raised the rev limiter. They couldn't turn a bigger prop, they could only turn the same prop faster. I'd like to try one if someone already has there's flashed. :biggrin:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

skeeter77346 said:


> That is booking it for sure.
> BTW, Simon Motorsports will reflash the 4.2L Yams to make 325hp - $650.


can they verify that HP rating?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> can they verify that HP rating?


Ping them and ask. http://www.simonmotorsports.com/yamahaecu.html

I do not know, but would bet they re-flashed an ECU to 'xyz' specs and dynoed the motor. The bassers at BBC speak highly of their work.

Probably not worth blowing a 6 year extended warranty though as T-Tung mentioned.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok so the winner is the Majek Extreme 22 among the "cheap" go-fast bay boats.

Who would win when it's washing machine conditions blowing 25 mph?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

goodwood said:


> Ok so the winner is the Majek Extreme 22 among the "cheap" go-fast bay boats.
> 
> Who would win when it's washing machine conditions blowing 25 mph?


Maybe that's another gathering, after the Shallow Water deal.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

goodwood said:


> Ok so the winner is the Majek Extreme 22 among the "cheap" go-fast bay boats.
> 
> Who would win when it's washing machine conditions blowing 25 mph?


I'm taking Haynie all day long in the slop. The LS or HO.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> I'm taking Haynie all day long in the slop. The LS or HO.


In taking the 21 or 24 Yellowfin with a 300XS. Aw ****, nevermind. You said "cheap". Haynies definitely make a good plow, I'll concede that.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

.... that being said.... I lost just enough brain matter in college, I'd entertain that challenge. Set something up.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I want a ride in one of the yellowfins in something nasty. I'm sure they ride nice but look to flatten out in the stern. I'm just too afraid they will ride Cadillac. Wife was loving them at the boat show $$$$$ 

Lol at plows. Seem to remember talk of Chris blowing doors off with his LS on tournament days. Well, outside of the ditch anyhow....


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

t-tung said:


> .... that being said.... I lost just enough brain matter in college, I'd entertain that challenge. Set something up.


Mines not fast enough to hang with that rocket you are fishing out of 

I don't even want to admit how long it's been since I've been able to get out fishing, hell I'd tell you you were right just to fish instead of boat race.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> Mines not fast enough to hang with that rocket you are fishing out of
> 
> I don't even want to admit how long it's been since I've been able to get out fishing, hell I'd tell you you were right just to fish instead of boat race.


Haha don't get me wrong. I didn't accept expecting to win, it just sounds like a good time.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like the Texas Flats shoot out could get more interesting - go run in the back lakes to see who can go the skinniest, get out in the slop to see who can cross it the fastest, then an all out speed race. I sure hope we do a calcutta for it all, I am pretty confident SCB and Full Throttle will be buying the first round that night if so!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Sounds like the Texas Flats shoot out could get more interesting - go run in the back lakes to see who can go the skinniest, get out in the slop to see who can cross it the fastest, then an all out speed race. I sure hope we do a calcutta for it all, I am pretty confident SCB and Full Throttle will be buying the first round that night if so!


Bully.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> I want a ride in one of the yellowfins in something nasty. I'm sure they ride nice but look to flatten out in the stern. I'm just too afraid they will ride Cadillac. Wife was loving them at the boat show $$$$$
> 
> Lol at plows. Seem to remember talk of Chris blowing doors off with his LS on tournament days. Well, outside of the ditch anyhow....


Here are a couple of shots of the V pads on the YFs - fyi.

They are sweet. If you schedule a test ride, you might want to bring your check book. 

BTW, there is a 40 week wait on a new build YF 24 or 21. Tx Sportfishing Yacht Sales keeps buying factory build slots, so the wait is less than 40 weeks through them.

Lots of good rides out there. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

That's WAY too much draft


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

mgeistman said:


> That's WAY too much draft


I hear ya, just showing pics to FattyFlattie ...

For the record though, with 2 guys on the bow with TM running, you can fish in 13 to 14 inches or ~ 4 eyelets.

Not 'real skinny' I admit, but 'not too shabby' for a 24 ft 10 in ride.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

No, that's not.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Sounds like the Texas Flats shoot out could get more interesting - go run in the back lakes to see who can go the skinniest, get out in the slop to see who can cross it the fastest, then an all out speed race. I sure hope we do a calcutta for it all, I am pretty confident SCB and Full Throttle will be buying the first round that night if so!


I will give you the open water part but negative on the shallows. Skim boards are flat for a reason.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

is this a one boat race or a brand race? if so eric will win the slop with the 25 stingray and fast race well everyone just wave bye at the starting line to the f22 and will be in the running with the recon/jet stingray so all just depends what were talking here.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

theyallbreak said:


> I will give you the open water part but negative on the shallows. Skim boards are flat for a reason.


Think you're wrong, if its a combo open water and skinny water race nobody could beat an SCB, nobody.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It's going to be a shallow water competition. If you boys want to race in cc bay. Have at it.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*g*



Fordzilla06 said:


> Think you're wrong, if its a combo open water and skinny water race nobody could beat an SCB, nobody.


Not true. It would depend on how shallow the "skinny water" part is. You cant win if your not moving. I think SCB people will admit that none of them will go as shallow as an RFL(which is what I beleive railbird has).


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

scbs and yfs are not cheap by any stretch.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> Not true. It would depend on how shallow the "skinny water" part is. You cant win if your not moving. I think SCB people will admit that none of them will go as shallow as an RFL(which is what I beleive railbird has).


I dunno maybe you're right but that Recon sure looks like a skinny water vessel with a top speed of nearly double a RFL.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

goodwood said:


> scbs and yfs are not cheap by any stretch.


I'm pretty sure this thread was hijacked, but that's expected when you put up a post talkin about the fastest skinny water boat and leave SCB out of it.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Recon is no RFL, but it runs and can float just as shallow...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Fordzilla06 said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread was hijacked, but that's expected when you put up a post talkin about the fastest skinny water boat and leave SCB out of it.


Understandable. Just trying to keep it on track for the poor folk like me.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> I dunno maybe you're right but that Recon sure looks like a skinny water vessel with *a top speed of nearly double a RFL*.


the recon is a 100 MPH boat?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the recon is a 100 MPH boat?


Exaggeration a bit of course but you know that the Recon would smoke any RFL on the water, and I'm betting the Recon doesn't slide around nearly as much in the turns either. They're two different classes of boats.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Shouldn't we get this thread back on topic ? If he want's a go across the bay at a fairly fast speed say 50-60mph boat when it'd windy Haynie HO. If you want a compromise between shallow and open water and don't care to go that fast Shallow Sport Mod V. I will say this, no Cat boat will give you a smooth ride across the bay when it's rough, compared to a pad-v or maybe a big cat like the X3 SS or Dargel Kat.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Shouldn't we get this thread back on topic ? If he want's a go across the bay at a fairly fast speed say 50-60mph boat when it'd windy Haynie HO. If you want a compromise between shallow and open water and don't care to go that fast Shallow Sport Mod V. I will say this, no Cat boat will give you a smooth ride across the bay when it's rough, compared to a pad-v or maybe a big cat like the X3 SS or Dargel Kat.


I will have a SCB Stingray 25' at Cove Harbor in Rockport, TX this Satutday (3/2). The absolute smoothest. You will never look at a big V or anyother boat the same.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

scb factory said:


> I will have a SCB Stingray 25' at Cove Harbor in Rockport, TX this Satutday (3/2). The absolute smoothest. You will never look at a big V or anyother boat the same.


Also on sight will be a Recon.
Demos available.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

skeeter77346 said:


> I hear ya, just showing pics to FattyFlattie ...
> 
> For the record though, with 2 guys on the bow with TM running, you can fish in 13 to 14 inches or ~ 4 eyelets.
> 
> Not 'real skinny' I admit, but 'not too shabby' for a 24 ft 10 in ride.


Skeeter,

Thanks for the pic, definitely not what I was remembering in my head. I'm going to have to go back and try to figure out what I saw, does the 21 hybrid carry the v all the way back? Roger on the checkbook, same reason I have to keep out of that 25 SCB.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> Skeeter,
> 
> Thanks for the pic, definitely not what I was remembering in my head. I'm going to have to go back and try to figure out what I saw, does the 21 hybrid carry the v all the way back? Roger on the checkbook, same reason I have to keep out of that 25 SCB.


FattyFlattie, Yes sir, the V pad on the 21 is the white close up pic. The 21 actually started as a 24 and YF cut 3ft 1in out of the length and reduced beam by 9in, to 7ft 9in. The 21 V pad has a slightly sharper V vs the 24 - look at the 2 pics closely.

See stern pic of my old 21 - headed to CT last year. Shallow water hole shot with those big tabs was amazing.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Well, looks like I was just flat wrong. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

scb factory said:


> The Recon is no RFL, but it runs and can float just as shallow...


Floats in 7" and runs in 2". I doubt it. Bring it to the "Texas shoot out" and I will run circles around it while you wait for the air boat.


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

railbird said:


> Floats in 7" and runs in 2". I doubt it. Bring it to the "Texas shoot out" and I will run circles around it while you wait for the air boat.


This is very true.

@SCB- Time to prove your statement true.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

railbird said:


> Floats in 7" and runs in 2". I doubt it. Bring it to the "Texas shoot out" and I will run circles around it while you wait for the air boat.


Wow, talking cht for no apparent reason, he said it was no RFL, which means it won't run as skinny as a RFL but will float in as shallow of water as one, never did he mention it was as skinny water boat as a RFL but you have to talk chit, and say you'll run circles around it. Well I will put $1000 on it says that Recon will run circles around your RFL in open water! And can still run skinny enough to get to 99.9% of back bays where people fish.

Whole different class of boat, and if you can't admit it, it's because you can't afford an SCB!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Spool down there turbo


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

mgeistman said:


> Spool down there turbo


Good one...LOL, But a Shallow Sport will run circles around all of you, even the Mod V with ease.:walkingsm


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Good one...LOL, But a Shallow Sport will run circles around all of you, even the Mod V with ease.:walkingsm


Fastest SS ever made runs like 35mph! And a RFL will run skinnier than a SS!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Wow, talking cht for no apparent reason, he said it was no RFL, which means it won't run as skinny as a RFL but will float in as shallow of water as one, never did he mention it was as skinny water boat as a RFL but you have to talk chit, and say you'll run circles around it. Well I will put $1000 on it says that Recon will run circles around your RFL in open water! And can still run skinny enough to get to 99.9% of back bays where people fish.
> 
> Whole different class of boat, and if you can't admit it, it's because you can't afford an SCB!


Actually if you read his statement, he said it will float and run as shallow. It will do neither. As for running in open water he can have that catagory.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

My RFL tower with trp floated in exactly 8.5" with no one in it. My recon tower with way more stuff in it and a 300XS on the back floated in just under 9.75" with no one in it (less with people on bow). I think (but have no proof) that had my recon but set up the same way as the rfl it would've floated in the same. You have to measure from the bottom of the boat (bottom of strakes on rfl and put tape up back to get real measurement).

As for running, I have said and still believe nothing will go shallower than a rfl; however, the recon is going to surprise you. I won't say it is as shallow or shallower but it is very very very close. And it is shallower than the other cat hulls I've run in the same size class due to tunnel and motor height. I can't wait for the shallow water shoot out to see for sure - I hope it really happens.

I'm ready and willing to put money on it so I'm not just here running my mouth...

And while this is all about shallow and I get that - anyone that is really looking at a boat has to care about handling, ride, and speed. No contest at all at that point.

To that point, the shallow water shootout itslef should have some tight areas, turns etc. No point in running in a couple inches if can only go straight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric and I ran some demos in Norm Charlton's Recon in Rockport and we pretty much tried to stick it and pretty much couldn't. I know for a fact at one point we were in 3 inches of water over hard sand and nothing touched. That RFL may go just a hair shallower and draft an inch or two less but with that Recon you gain a MUCH smoother ride as well as faster and more economical. I think that most people would give up an inch of shallow water running depth so that they don't break their backs when there is some chop.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Eric and I ran some demos in Norm Charlton's Recon in Rockport and we pretty much tried to stick it and pretty much couldn't. I know for a fact at one point we were in 3 inches of water over hard sand and nothing touched. That RFL may go just a hair shallower and draft an inch or two less but with that Recon you gain a MUCH smoother ride as well as faster and more economical. I think that most people would give up an inch of shallow water running depth so that they don't break their backs when there is some chop.


Agreed, but you'll never get these die hard flat bottom skiff drivers to agree!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Agreed, but you'll never get these die hard flat bottom skiff drivers to agree!


What boat do you have?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> What boat do you have?


Take a look at my profile! But if I ever decide to eat back ino bay fishing it'll be an SCB that's for sure! And I've been slidin all over the LLM in a RFL, yeah they're skinny, but dont handle worth a chit!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't disagree, a recon runs shallow, some claim very shallow. It's still a cat hull. It like all boats can't do everything best. I will never believe a recon with a 300 on the back, will ever draft like an rfl. It's simple physics. An rfl will never run with a recon with a 300 on the back in open water or otherwise in a race. Again simple physics. Handling goes to the recon I'm sure, but if you know how to drive an rfl, they handle just fine in the areas it excells in. 

I don't doubt for a minute the recon will run pretty shallow. Very shallow remains to be proven.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Take a look at my profile! But if I ever decide to eat back ino bay fishing it'll be an SCB that's for sure! And I've been slidin all over the LLM in a RFL, yeah they're skinny, but dont handle worth a chit!


Mmmm kinda figured.........


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

railbird said:


> I don't disagree, a recon runs shallow, some claim very shallow. It's still a cat hull. It like all boats can't do everything best. I will never believe a recon with a 300 on the back, will ever draft like an rfl. It's simple physics. An rfl will never run with a recon with a 300 on the back in open water or otherwise in a race. Again simple physics. Handling goes to the recon I'm sure, but if you know how to drive an rfl, they handle just fine in the areas it excells in.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute the recon will run pretty shallow. Very shallow remains to be proven.


The Recon we bring to the Shallow water games wont' have a 300 on the back...


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I my opinion running fast in shallow water is asking for trouble. As an example, the tides were, uhh, crazy low this week back home. I am talking hynes bay was dry. In front of our place on SA bay we found out there is what remains of some structure. There were five posts (like telephone size) off the shore. Everyone and their dog has run by them a million times and never even saw them or knew they were there!!! If the tide would have been a little higher...BANG! Another example, a guide that is a family friend was running down in redfish bay. This guy isn't your average guide. He was a commercial fisherman for years before laws put him out of business. He has spent his ENTIRE life on the water and forgotten more than most people know. He was running through a cut he had run through countless times. Well there used to be a railroad that crossed between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas. He managed to find an old rail that was turned up. He hit it hard enough the whole transome of the boat seperated. Needless to say he ended up in the hospital. Ironic thing was while in there they found out he had bladder cancer. The wreck ended up saving his life!!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

8.5" and 7" drafts on an RFL? Yall got some heavy rigs....I know mine is a touch over 6.5" Its an 18 footer though...


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess I will comment on the boats also. For "shallow" water rfl hands down. If a recon can run in soupy mud like railbird I would be shocked. As long as it goes straight it might have a chance, turning it would be screwed! There is a reason why mud boats and air boats have smooth bottoms. When there isn't much water hull lift doesn't come into play.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Ohhhhh, just can hardly wait.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Scb, why don't you guys put the shallow water flats tournament on. It won't happen in my opinion with the way the other thread was going. Flooding a feild? C'mon. If you, or full throttle kind of sponsor it, it will make it more "official". I don't think the flats shoot out needs money, just organization. Even have like a bikini contest side pot! Hot chicks on boats win. Got little side track on that last one.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't have the time to organize it right now, but I will sponsor it.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Got a new Chiquita, and while its not the fastest boat out there (WOT 33 MPH), it will and I have run it in 5" w/ ease. No skeg drag. Awesome shallows boat that came with a custom Jack Foereman 3 blade cupped prop, specifically built for it. Ordered a powertech 4 blade and get better performance on everything except hole shot. Going against the post, it's not a fast boat, but can do things those others can't. The good-ole-payoff.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

what ever happened to this event?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

The same as all the others!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

keyboard warriors?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

cominahead said:


> keyboard warriors?


Yes..


----------



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

I fully acknowledge the recon is the best boat I've ever fished on.. And closest to a do it all boat.

Having said that, from the videos I've seen railbird woulda cleaned your clocks on skinniest water and I don't care what was pushing that recon.. Ida bet the farm and kids tuition on it.

Ps some threads never die...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Who wants popcorn? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Reviving an old thread 

I dont consider any of those boats "shallow water boats"


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the 22 Extreme with a 225 Merc Pro XS. I can float in like 1-1.2ft, take off in 2ft. Top speed with normal load, trimmed up, etc, 62mph


----------



## leticiacreel (Jul 10, 2006)

*Fast*

I know it wasn't on your list but check out the Fury at Texas Watercraft and Marine. Mine has liner, bubble console and rigged with Suzuki 250SS. I have seen 63mph with this setup and 2 buddies on board. Boat also runs shallow and does well in the rough stuff. Price was very good as well.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> I have the 22 Extreme with a 225 Merc Pro XS. I can float in like 1-1.2ft, take off in 2ft. Top speed with normal load, trimmed up, etc, 62mph


Your Extreme is better than mine WAS.


----------

